# Rockford, Illinois group



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi. This is my first thread created and post. If I am posting in the wrong area, please move it to the correct area. Anyway without further ado, 

Is there already a group in Rockford Illinois, USA? If not, how can I create one. I am looking for people to join or however it works, and if there is already one could someone please give me a link.
Thank you


----------



## TheCubingGash (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello around what part of Rockford do you live in? I'm really interested.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't live in (or really around) Rockford, but I'm in the northeastern Illinois area, so this sounds cool.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 9, 2014)

I actually dont live in Rockford, I live about 13 Miles southwest of it in Byron. There are 4 cubers here that I know of for sure. Me, my friend,my other friend and someone at my school. Me and my one friend went to Wiscube 2014, and I was the really short one. I would talk throughout the solve to the judge.


----------



## TheCubingGash (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you know of any competitions around the area? I really want to attend one.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 11, 2014)

No, but I would like to host one, or however that works, but i dont know how.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 11, 2014)

i found out how, I have emailed a Board Member of the WCA, to see if there can be a delegate, because there weren't any for Illinois, except for the board member i emailed.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 11, 2014)

2180161 said:


> i found out how, I have emailed a Board Member of the WCA, to see if there can be a delegate, because there weren't any for Illinois, except for the board member i emailed.



Ilkyoo doesn't live in Illinois anymore, he's moved back to Korea recently.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 11, 2014)

SON OF A NON-LUBED CUBE


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 12, 2014)

A competition in Illinois would be AMAZING! Please make it happen.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will try my best. It probably wont happen for another year, but I will try! 
A competition in Illinois... Is Chicago well enough known that worlds could be hosted there one year any time from now?
If so, THAT WOULD BE BETTER THAN A LUBED, MODDED, AND TENSION WEILONG


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 13, 2014)

2180161 said:


> I will try my best. It probably wont happen for another year, but I will try!
> A competition in Illinois... Is Chicago well enough known that worlds could be hosted there one year any time from now?
> If so, THAT WOULD BE BETTER THAN A LUBED, MODDED, AND TENSION WEILONG



Hey, just make it happen and you'll be my best friend forever.  

It would be neat, we'd probably get people like Chris and Josh to come.


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Ilkyoo doesn't live in Illinois anymore, he's moved back to Korea recently.



Wait, so he's not planning to come back to Illinois? No more UIUC competitions? :O

That's unfortunate - for us, anyway. Although I guess Korea needs him more than we do, considering that we can always go to Mike's competitions or yours at U of M, like the one next week (yay Michigan Mystery).

OP: Isn't Kit a delegate? Couldn't you ask him to help you set up a competition at a venue? I was wondering this as well - I live in Buffalo Grove, IL, ~45 minutes away from Chicago in some suburbs a little south from there, and I was thinking about starting a cubing club at our school, as well as having the cubing club organize a competition. My only concern was school security, as well as the availability of a delegate.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 13, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Wait, so he's not planning to come back to Illinois? No more UIUC competitions? :O
> 
> That's unfortunate - for us, anyway. Although I guess Korea needs him more than we do, considering that we can always go to Mike's competitions or yours at U of M, like the one next week (yay Michigan Mystery).
> 
> OP: Isn't Kit a delegate? Couldn't you ask him to help you set up a competition at a venue? I was wondering this as well - I live in Buffalo Grove, IL, ~45 minutes away from Chicago in some suburbs a little south from there, and I was thinking about starting a cubing club at our school, as well as having the cubing club organize a competition. My only concern was school security, as well as the availability of a delegate.



UIUC is still a possibility -- there's someone else running the cube club there now, but of course we'd have to get a delegate down there. I haven't heard about anything in UIUC for a while now, though.

I wouldn't mind going to IL for a competition, it would just have to be a good time for me. Anyone with significant competition experience, especially who has judged and scrambled a good deal, is welcome to send me a proposal for a competition. If the date works out and I see that the organizer has thought out all facets of the competition, then it will happen.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 13, 2014)

How would i send you a proposal?
Just for future reference


----------



## cubistprime (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm only about an hour or so from Rockford. And Illinois needs more comps, like another Dixon Winter or UIUC or even one up in Chicago.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 13, 2014)

If John Brechon still enjoys getting Dixon, then there might be another Illinois competition.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mikel said:


> If John Brechon still enjoys getting Dixon, then there might be another Illinois competition.



I've been hoping, but from what I've heard he's busy with college and probably wouldn't have time for it, at least not until next summer.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 14, 2014)

dang... Well I have a non-official competition going on the weekend before thanksgiving, if you would like to come
The venue is Byron Public Library, Byron Il 61010
Note, that I am going to be participating as well, and we will be using computer timers, such s cstimer, or cubetimer. I dont know the exact address for the venue, but put it into google, or something. I think the google address is Washington street, which is wrong.
Competition Time: 9:00 to the time the library closes. We will not have cubes for sale, or stickers, or anything. Lunch will be provided. 
More information can be found at byroncubecomp.weebly.com.
I will update the website as needed


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 14, 2014)

So far the schedule is
3x3-9:30- 10:00
2x2-10:30-11:00
Pyraminx-11:00-11:30
Megaminx-11:30-12:00
Lunch- 12:00 - 1:30 There is a lot of time for lunch, so that way your hands aren't greasy, you can give them a break, or practice. Get to know other cubers as well. NOTE: We will be having pizza for lunch. A slice will be $1.50, and drinks for $1.00
3x3 BLD- 1:30-2:00
4x4-2:00-2:30
5x5: 2:30- 3:00
3x3 -3:00- 3:30
2x2 3:30- 4:00
3x3 BLD 4:00 -4:30
Awards-4:30-5:00
The library closes at 5:00
Hopefully there are enough people


----------

